# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Valore beni strumentali e noleggi

## Giusy81

Buongiorno a tutti, una ditta ha deciso di prendere in noleggio dei macchinari per svolgere la propria attività tipo stampati, fotocopiatrice, ad un certo canone mensile fisso e che in fattura reca la voce generica canone noleggio macchinari. Ora nel compilare gli studi di settore devo indicare anche il valore di questi beni ma il problema è che non so che valore dargli in quanto detti beni variano durante l'anno e sono anche beni usati....come faccio a dargli un valore? una stima e mi faccio predisporre un elenco dei beni con il loro valore presunto? 
Un'altra domanda: sempre la stessa ditta ha preso in noleggio un'autovettura (bene non strumentale all'attività) quindi come valore da indicare negli studi devono prendere il 40% del valore fiscalmente deducibile?
Grazie

----------


## pipelly

Per i beni noleggiati devi inserire il valore del bene che in genere è indicato nel contratto di noleggio, talvolta trovi nel contratto di noleggio il costo da sopportare in caso di perdita del bene, presumibilmente è il valore d'acquisto da inserire negli studi di settore.
Ti consiglio di vedere i contratti di noleggio e se nulla è indicato chiedere ai fornitori del noleggio qual'è il valore del bene noleggiato e farti dare un documento da mostrare in caso di controlli, come avviene per il leasing.
Per l'auto cosa vuol dire non strumentale?

----------


## Giusy81

Ciao, grazie per la risposta e scusa per il ritardo nel rifarmi viva...con bene non strumentale intendevo dire che rientra in quei casi in cui è ammessa la deducibiltà al 40%....quindi ritornando al mio dubbio è giusto in questo caso inserire nel valore dei beni ai fini degli studi di settore quello fiscalmente deducibile ovvero le circa 7000 euro? grazie

----------


## pipelly

Ciao, certo il valore dell'auto ai fini degli studi coincide con quello fiscalmente deducibile. Del resto è specificato chiaramente nelle istruzioni allo studio.

----------


## Giusy81

Ciao ti ringrazio per la risposta, lo so che a volte le cose sono chiare ma siccome sono alle prime armi vado nel caos per poco anche perchè in questo periodo ne sento di tutti i colori...grazie ancora

----------


## Raiden

Ciao a tutti, mi permetto di riesumare questa interessante discussione perché riguarda da vicino la mia attività lavorativa. 
Nell'azienda in cui lavoro noleggiamo frequentemente copiatrici e materiali per ufficio, per cui spesso i clienti si trovano a richiedermi il valore dei beni a noleggio ubicati presso di loro al fine della compilazione degli studi di settore. 
Concretamente, qual è il valore che devo fornire loro? Il prezzo di listino pubblico del bene oppure il valore residuo dei canoni che il cliente mi deve ancora corrispondere?
Grazie a chi vorrà aiutarmi.  :Smile:

----------


## karido

mi intrometto nella discussione in quanto vorrei capire che vantaggi ci sono per una srl noleggiare un auto 
ciao e grazie in anticipo

----------


## pipelly

> mi intrometto nella discussione in quanto vorrei capire che vantaggi ci sono per una srl noleggiare un auto 
> ciao e grazie in anticipo

  Non esiste un vantaggio generico, in genere chi decide di noleggiare lo fa per evitare di togliersi liquidità oppure perchè non ha la possibilità di acquistare o ancora perchè vuole solo tenere l'auto per poco tempo o  ancora.....per mille altri motivi legati alla situazione economico patrimoniale dell'impresa.
La valutazione sulla convenienza non è data solo da un aspetto prettamente economico, ci potrebbero essere altri motivi.

----------

